# Well, I just toasted some pumpkin seeds..............



## CookinBlondie (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, I just toasted some pumpkin seeds and the thing I was going to make with them isn't turning out too well. (I was going to make pumpkin seed britle) So, do you have any yummy recipes I can make to use these seeds up? THANKS!

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 4, 2004)

hmm my sister just salted oiled and baked.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 4, 2004)

That's funny, cuz my sister just did the same thing! HeHeHe! So that's why i wanted another recipe, because since we already have plain toasted ones, I wanted something a little different.

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 4, 2004)

add tabasco sauce and lemon lol. give it a zest


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 4, 2004)

Well we did add garlic and cajun seasoning, so I think they will have a little zip! LOL  
_
CookinBlondie*_


----------

